# Bellator FC 51: Warren vs Vila



## dudeabides

Bellator 51
Date: Sep 24, 2011
Location: Canton, Ohio
Venue: Canton Memorial Civic Center
Broadcast: MTV2












> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> * Alexis Vila vs. Joe Warren (bantamweight-tourney opening round)
> * Eduardo Dantas vs. Wilson Reis (bantamweight-tourney opening round)
> * Luiz Nogueira vs. Ed West (bantamweight-tourney opening round)
> * Chase Beebe vs. Marcos Galvao (bantamweight-tourney opening round)
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD
> 
> * Jessica Eye vs. Casey Noland
> * Frank Caraballo vs. Dustin Kempf
> * John Hawk vs. Allan Weickert
> * Dane Bonnigson vs. Dan Spohn
> * Farkhad Sharipov vs. TBA
> * Joey Holt vs. Clint Musser





> The home of the Pro Football Hall of Fame also will play host to next month's Bellator 51 event.
> 
> Officials today announced that the Sept. 24 event will take place at Canton Memorial Civic Center in Canton, Ohio.
> 
> The MTV2-televised event features the opening round of the organization's season-five eight-man bantamweight tournament.
> 
> Ohio has hosted just one Bellator event to date: Bellator 5, which took place in 2009 at Dayton's Hara Arena.
> 
> Bellator 51's tournament matchups include Alexis Vila (9-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Joe Warren (7-1 MMA, 5-0 BFC), Eduardo Dantas (10-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Joe Soto (9-1 MMA, 4-1 BFC), Luiz Nogueira (11-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Ed West (16-5 MMA, 2-1 BFC), and Chase Beebe (18-7 MMA, 1-0 BFC) vs. Marcos Galvao (9-4-1 MMA, 0-1 BFC). The four fights comprise the night's televised main card.
> 
> Preliminary-card fights will be booked in conjunction with the NAAFS, Ohio's biggest MMA promotion.
> 
> "Canton is a city that truly appreciates champions," Bellator Chairman and CEO Bjorn Rebney stated. "Growing up a football fan and playing my college football in the great state of Ohio, I can definitely appreciate a football city. It's an honor to bring the fastest-rising sport and world-class fighters to a great city such as Canton."
> 
> Canton is located about 25 miles south of Akron.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24940/bel...hio-with-season-five-bantamweight-tourney.mma


----------



## Thelegend

this card is so hard to pick lol


----------



## mattandbenny

Can't wait for this, this weekend is such a good one for MMA - first possibly the first time there's UFC, Strikeforce, Bellator and Dream on the same weekend.

Every fight is so close and could go either way. 

Vila-Warren 
These are like mirror images of each other, with one a bit younger than the other. Warren's last 3 have all been close - Freire fight was split, Soto destroyed him that first round, and Galvao should have been awarded the decision. I havn't seen much iof Vila, but he's an olympic medalist who is 9-0 and never been to a decision. I just think the edge will be the cardio of Warren - i can see Vila getting success early on by Warren fighting back to get a decision. *Warren Unanimous Decision*

Dantas-Reis
Mr semi-final meets the prospect Dantas. Dantas is a beast, only dude he's lost to is Ueda, i really rate him. I like Reis too, and wouldn't be too suprised if he won a decision using his top control, but i think Dantas is just the better quality fighter, and think he'll win the decision. *Dantas Unanimous Decision*

Nogueira-West
Another really good fight which could go either way. I actually like West to get the upset here though. Nogeuria is a great prospect like Dantas, but West is a guy i like, he has good submissions and good wrestling, and i can see him holding Nogueira downj for much of the 3 rounds to get a decision. *West Unanimous Decision*

Galvao v Beebe
I've never really been impressed with Galvao except his 'loss' against Warren, where he looked great. Beebe is a confidence fighter - when he's on a roll he's hard to stop. He is now - having won 7 of 8, so i fully expect him to finish Galvao within the distance. *Beebe 1st round Submission*


----------



## dudeabides

Highlight...


----------



## mattandbenny

Great KO, but Warren was clearly out cold so there was no need for Vila to start pounding on him. Maybe it will shut up Warren though!! 

Some good fights, Dantas KO was sick too.

Vila, Dantas, West and Galvao left. Anyone of them 4 could win, you've gotta go with Vila after last night though.


----------



## SideWays222

I am so happy to see that. After he beat my boy Kid Yamamoto i have always wanted to see the guy get knocked out.


----------



## limba

Vila has an interesting story behind him. And his KO power is very impressive - that man can punch.


_PS: just noticed Vila is *40 years old*! _


----------



## Term

I like that ref.


----------



## Coke

Vila surprised me. 

As a 40 year old who started competing less than 4 years ago with 9 wins against lower level fightesr, and has a smaller frame than Warren. I'm really impressed.


----------



## El Bresko

Vila is a beast, dude's got Melvin like KO power at BW, impressive. Wish he was 20 and not 40.


----------



## Coke

Before defeating Warren. I thought Vila was purposely chosen for Warren to get an easy win. 

After defeating Warren, I still think it's weird that Vila was putted into the tournament, he doesn't have 1 single fight in BFC or ANY other major leagues....

How does BFC decide who to put into tournaments anyways? It seems like they are putting random fighters into tournaments...


----------



## El Bresko

Coke said:


> Before defeating Warren. I thought Vila was purposely chosen for Warren to get an easy win.
> 
> After defeating Warren, I still think it's weird that Vila was putted into the tournament, he doesn't have 1 single fight in BFC or ANY other major leagues....
> 
> How does BFC decide who to put into tournaments anyways? It seems like they are putting random fighters into tournaments...


and Dana signed Cain after only watching him train.. things happen when talented people arise. Vila is a 2 time wrestling WORLD CHAMP who's 10-0 with 7 (T)Ko's. 

He has experience boxing in Cuba, that's a good place to learn how to box. He also trains at ATT, he may be 40 but he's a beast and good short term prospect.


----------



## Thelegend

after seeing that ko 10 times and studying it meticulously.....early stoppage imo


----------

